# A Few New Parts for Delta 40-560 Scroll Saw



## Gomtuu (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all. I am a woodworker and recently I was given a rusty old Delta 40-560 scroll saw. I always wanted one, but never wanted to put out a lot of money on one since I would not use it all the time, but they are definitely handy to have. It needed a bit of work, tearing apart, replacing bearings and sandblasting. One thing I didn't notice until I removed the switches was that the switch mount plate had cracks running through it, and it fell apart when I removed it. They can't be purchased anymore, so I built a mold to cast a new part out of urethane plastic. I also reproduced all the warning and information labels as well.

If anyone is interested, I am making the switch mount plates available for sale and also the labels. The switch mount plate is far superior from the original - the original was a brittle plastic - the reproductions are a semi rigid and very strong urethane. The labels are thermally printed and made with Avery or 3M automotive vinyls. They have a brushed chrome backing like the originals.

I am selling the plates for $14.95 each and the labels for $24.25 for the set. If your saw is rusty and you want to repaint, you can now replace all the labels. I have these available on E-Bay as well. Below are some pictures of the parts and the finished restored scroll saw as well as what it was like when I got it. Please contact me if you are interested, with your address, and I can find out postage rates for you. Pricing is in Canadian funds.

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## tamarack (Oct 7, 2015)

Wish I had your blade changing tool.


----------

